# Eight Legged Freaks



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

First off.....I *HATE* spiders. :eek2:

The spider effects were absolutely amazing. Very freaky. And there were lots of them and all kinds of different spiders too. 
Since I hate spiders there were a number of times were I didn't want to look but I forced myself to anyway. And ****, some scenes make your skin crawl!!!!!! Ughhhhh!!!!!

There is also lots of comedy thown in the movie, very tongue in cheek. The film makers definately paid homage to the big bug movies of the 50's and took it up 20 notches.

David Arquet did an adequate job in his role and was actually the straight guy through most of the movie. The comedy came mostly from the supporting members of the cast. The deputy in the film was hillarious!

My favorite character is this guy, sorry I don't know his name. Anyway he plays a guy that does a conspiracy theory radio show from a trailer in the middle of the desert. Too cool. If you see the flick you'll understand why I thought he was so funny. 
So many classic lines!!

Anyway on a scale of 1 to 10 I give the movie a 7 for comedy, a 7 for scary parts and a 9 for special effects.

If you like cheezy horror flicks like I do I would definatley go see it if I were you.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i never understand why people don't think that david arquette can play nothing but jerks-his roles in scream 2 and 3 are essentially straight man/hero roles...

btw-i LOVE ultra cheezy mystie type horror films-ESP of the mutated insect variety


----------

